# New Herdsire coming!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So my breeding plans for this fall/winter fell apart when I suddenly needed to cull my prized young traditional Boer buck due to an abscess I'm quite sure was probly CL. (I just really didn't want to deal with treating it, quarantining, etc.) I already had a buyer reserve my other spotted buck, planning to pick him up next month after he's bred a few does back. So all I have left is a junior buck I kept from my spring kids to breed to a few unrelated does. 
Yesterday I visited a beautiful healthy looking herd with bucklings for sale just 45 min away! The does are commercial but the sire is registered and from Cameron Boer Goats about 6 hours from here! I've admired their goats a long time but really didn't want to travel that far. I am so excited to purchase 2 bucklings with these genetics and will be picking them up next week! I plan to keep only 1 of them long term....but when they're babies I like to buy in pairs so they're less stressed in adjusting to a new home. I know it might be silly but it makes me feel better and I know I can always sell the extra one.:-D
I don't have pics of the 2 new bucklings I'm getting but here are their sire Trip On Down in first 2 pics at 6 months old, and then grandsire E and B Lucky B Ketchi. 
Will post pics of the new boys after they're home! They have traditional/paint markings but have lots of spots in their genes.:dancedgi:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase! excited to see the photos when you get them


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!! Congrats! He is super duper cool. Love that width!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! I have them home now and settling in. One is a paint and the other a traditional. Both seem to be built equally well. I know I'm going to have a hard time choosing which one to keep! I'll just enjoy both for now! Pics soon....


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And here they are! Almost 5 months old and guessing around 60-70 lbs. Sire of both is the red dapple in my 1st post. Dam of the paint is a big beautiful doe looks just like my 'Ruckus' (if you remember my stories on her with her triplet boys). He's a twin and has a gorgeous dappled sister.
Dam of the traditional is a smaller traditional ff doe that I didn't think was all that incredible but maybe she's young and still growing. He was a single.
So with these pics & info.....which buckling do you think will turn out the best?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I like the paint better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Both are nice.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Both are nice and I would be tempted to keep them both, however, if I had to chose.....I'd go with the paint. He looks longer and growthier, though he does not appear as wide.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Both are nice and I would be tempted to keep them both, however, if I had to chose.....I'd go with the paint. He looks longer and growthier, though he does not appear as wide.


I think you're right! The traditional one does have a wider, more muscular look about him but I do like the length and overall body of the paint as well! I also liked the dam of the paint better. Hmmm. Guess I'll see what I think in a few more months. Wish I had a way to weigh them because the rate of weight gain would certainly influence my decision. The breeder is planning to send other bucklings to market next week so I'll have to find out what those weighed and get a good idea of what these boys are at now.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

You could take measurements. So not just weight tape. But measure leg, neck, height, etc. you can compare those changes over time and see who gains inches faster.

Edit; and photos taken in the same way with something for size reference. 

Then you can look back so you don't have to go by memory.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The other thing to think about when picking your buck is your does. Look at what will cross the best. Do you need more width and muscles added to your does? Or do you need height, length, and over all growth? That might help you make the decision.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

My new boys have settled in just fine! They are no longer so terrified of me either. I'm really liking the paint boy more and more! The traditional still has a nice width to him but is not as tall or long as the paint. One thing I've noticed on the traditional.....he has a split scrotum, probly almost an inch. I've attached a pic. The paint's scrotum is fine. 
Also had to attach a pic of the paint's friendly face!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is hard to see in the picture. The split doesn't look that big.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes it's hard to tell for sure how big the split is. One teste hangs kinda behind the other, kinda overlapping a wee bit. I didn't measure it but I can put my finger tip thru' between the two.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I really like the paint as well  Can't wait to see your 2017 kids now!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> I really like the paint as well  Can't wait to see your 2017 kids now!


Me either!! Always love kidding time and especially with a new herdsire! I actually expect to see some new kids yet this fall from my other sire who I have now sold. :razz:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

The boys are now 7 months old and eager to get to work! I've decided to keep the paint and will be selling the traditional. The paint is bigger and longer although the traditional is very thick. Do you think I've made the right choice?
(I'm also really pleased with the polled, black-headed, home-bred buckling in the background!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------

